# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Tracey-Ann Oberman Leaving!

## NikNakNoodle

Oh my god!!!!!!!! Its official she is leaving its on the Eastenders website!!!!!On the news part! How can they do that to us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Expect a dramatic exit
EastEnders Chrissie Watts played by actress Tracy-Ann Oberman is to leave the show in a dramatic storyline later this year. Will Chrissie get away with murder?
An EastEnders spokesperson said:
"How Chrissie leaves is a closely guarded secret, but her exit storyline will be spectacular. Tracy-Ann has made a terrific impact as Chrissie Watts and she will be missed. The door has been left open for her character to return."
Tracy-Ann Oberman said:
"I've loved playing Chrissie Watts, it's rare to find such a strong female character. I've made some great friends during my time at EastEnders, and I'm really going to miss all the cast and crew."

 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

How, what why!!! She is such a popular character and shes going! Why not kick some boring characters out!Shes not being it it for long!What about the relationship with Jake!

Im GUTTED!!!

Whats everyones opinions!!!!Love Nikki x x x

----------


## Jade

Already posted, Closing.

----------

